# Perfect Temps & Humidity for Albino Darwin



## Lowrider (May 23, 2021)

Hi I'm just getting ready to get my first Albino Darwin, and its been a few years since I owned a snake, so on top of doing licence, getting right size first Tank set up etc I'm just wondering what temps should I be trying to get my tank to be at, I'm using a heat mat and light to try and create a nice enviroment for him I'm just not sure what temps i need to keep stuff at i have brain fog it's been that long since i owned a pet snake, Thanks for any advice ???


----------



## CF Constrictor (May 23, 2021)

I personaly keep max temps under 38c and min temps no lower than about 20c . It obviously varies throughout the day and the seasons. I keep humidity at around 30 - 35% constantly and it seems to work just fine for my animals (2 coastals and a bredli). There are plenty of caresheets available , so google till your hearts content. Cheers.


----------

